# "Australia's Next Topmodel"-Jurorin TV-Star Charlotte Dawson begeht Selbstmord !



## Mandalorianer (22 Feb. 2014)

*"Australia's Next Topmodel"-Jurorin
TV-Star Charlotte Dawson begeht Selbstmord *



 

 

 

 

*In Australien war Charlotte Dawson ein gefeierter Star. Als Topmodel und Jurorin der Sendung "Australia's Next Topmodel" stand sie im Rampenlicht, doch hinter der Fassade war sie unglücklich und depressiv. Wie australische Medien berichten, hat sich die 47-Jährige jetzt in ihrem Haus in Sydney das Leben genommen. Sie wurde am Samstagmorgen Ortszeit gefunden,
die Polizei schließt Fremdeinwirkung aus.

*
Die Ermittlungen in ihrem Todesfall dauern an. Der Sprecher vom Management des Models bestätigte gegenüber der "DailyMail" ihren Tod: "London Management ist zutiefst traurig über den schrecklichen Verlust von Charlotte Dawson. Unsere Gedanken und unser Beileid gilt ihrer Familie in dieser besonders schweren Zeit." Ein enger Freund des TV-Stars sagte gegenüber dem "Sydney's Daily Telegraph", sie sei kurz vor ihrem Tod in einem "schlimmen emotionalen Zustand" gewesen. Zudem soll ein weiterer Freund in Sorge gewesen sein, weil sie nicht wie verabredet zum gemeinsamen Mittagessen erschien und auch längere Zeit nicht auf ihrer Twitter-Seite postete. 
*Depressionen quälten sie*
Die 47-Jährige soll seit längerer Zeit unter Depressionen gelitten haben. Hollywood-Star Russell Crowe soll ein guter Freund des Models und ihr Nachbar gewesen sein. Nach der tragischen Nachricht sei er in Tränen ausgebrochen und schrieb
bei "Twitter": Charley D... Ich verstehe es nicht. Ruhe in Frieden." 



Quelle: T-Online​

Kenne sie zwar so garnicht aus der Celeb Szene 
aber Ruhe in Frieden Charlotte


----------



## BL3 (24 Feb. 2014)

That's a damn shame.


----------

